# 55 years old and a fully qualified nurse



## SARAHG (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

My mum is a registered nurse and she is 55 years old and want's to come to Perth, Australia with us.. she can't come on our family visa.. Is there anyway she can get a visa on her own or can any hospital sponsor her?

Please reply we are so eager to know.

Many Thanks
Sarahg


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi SarahG, 

Have you checked out the DIAC website for visas? There is a link in the 'PLEASE READ....'. 

Here is another link for nurses:
Working in Australia as a Nurse - Doctors and Nurses - Workers - Visas&Immigration

I don't know if there is an age limit for nurses since most age limits kick in around 45 - when he doubt ask an agent. I've given you some suggestions in another post  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## SARAHG (Jan 15, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> Hi SarahG,
> 
> Have you checked out the DIAC website for visas? There is a link in the 'PLEASE READ....'.
> 
> ...




Thanks so much Karen. Is Western Australia the right place to go re jobs schools etc..
Regards
Sarah


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

SARAHG said:


> Thanks so much Karen. Is Western Australia the right place to go re jobs schools etc..
> Regards
> Sarah


It really depends on what you are looking for! 

Do loads of research (I know that you are already ) into jobs, climates, cost of living etc. 

I'm not in WA so I can't advise on that - I'm in South Australia (not Adelaide  ). 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Janice (Jan 8, 2008)

SARAHG said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My mum is a registered nurse and she is 55 years old and want's to come to Perth, Australia with us.. she can't come on our family visa.. Is there anyway she can get a visa on her own or can any hospital sponsor her?
> 
> ...


Hi Sarah,.

I am a nurse and heading for PERTH, after much consideration and research I was offerred sponsership visa's for both Brisbane and Perth and we decided Perth as we have a young family. We went to Perth for a 12 day rekki in Nov to ensure we were making the right decision. It is definately for us, but so scarey making the move and leaving family behind. I am not sure about the cut off point for age re nursing, but could find out for you as I have a few contacts now.
Nursing is very much in demand, but again I'm not sure on the age. I was speaking to someone out there and she was sponsering her mam and dad to come over to Perth as they loved it, but were retired. So I suppose if she couldn' go down that route once you are PR there may be opportunities there.
I will try and find out and let you know.
Regards Janice


----------



## SARAHG (Jan 15, 2009)

Janice said:


> Hi Sarah,.
> 
> I am a nurse and heading for PERTH, after much consideration and research I was offerred sponsership visa's for both Brisbane and Perth and we decided Perth as we have a young family. We went to Perth for a 12 day rekki in Nov to ensure we were making the right decision. It is definately for us, but so scarey making the move and leaving family behind. I am not sure about the cut off point for age re nursing, but could find out for you as I have a few contacts now.
> Nursing is very much in demand, but again I'm not sure on the age. I was speaking to someone out there and she was sponsering her mam and dad to come over to Perth as they loved it, but were retired. So I suppose if she couldn' go down that route once you are PR there may be opportunities there.
> ...



Thanks Janice, 

If you could find out about the age limit, it would be much appreciated. 

Speak soon.
Sarah


----------



## Janice (Jan 8, 2008)

SARAHG said:


> Thanks Janice,
> 
> If you could find out about the age limit, it would be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


I have emailed the lady sorting out my sponsership, so will let you know.


----------



## Janice (Jan 8, 2008)

Sarah, Have e=mailed some people I know and will get back to you asap.
Janice


----------



## Janice (Jan 8, 2008)

SARAHG said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My mum is a registered nurse and she is 55 years old and want's to come to Perth, Australia with us.. she can't come on our family visa.. Is there anyway she can get a visa on her own or can any hospital sponsor her?
> 
> ...


Hi Sarah, this is what i found out, hope it helps.
I have pasted the e-mail I got sent.


Hi Janice,



Best bet would be to look at the DIAC pages : Department of Immigration & Citizenship

As far as I am aware the cut off is 45 for independent visas, but that may have changed. We could offer sponsorship and ask DIAC for exemption on her age, due to her experience, but it would be down to the manager to decide that’s what she was to be offered – given that she has limited workforce years.



Is she a mental health or general nurse? 



If general her best bet would be to speak to a migration agent – they are the only people who can legally give her advice.



If she is a mental health nurse ask her to send her cv through and say where she would like to live and what she’d like to do and I can pass it to the relevant manager.



Kind regards



Barbara





Barbara Ashcroft

Workforce Liaison Officer


----------



## wendymac (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi. 
Im 41 and graduated in dec 08. Keen to go down under for some experience with the option to stay. Trying to find some hospitals who would be willing to sponsor. Any ideas, Perth is where I want to go. Currently finishing a 6 month temp contract 
thanks 
Wendymac


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Here are some websites that might be of some help. It'll be a case of contacting them and asking if they sponsor, although most hospital do.

Healthcare and Nursing Jobs in Perth - Health Staff Recruitment

About Perth - Hospitals - Perth, Western Australia

Department of Health - Government of Western Australia

Dolly


----------



## me.Muteweri (Jul 10, 2018)

I am a 55 year old very experienced nurse working in UK and would like to work in Australia,any prospects for me? Please help!!


----------

